
Just in Time for the Election: An Asteroid? - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/23/science/asteroid-election-meteor.html
======
rvz
This title looks very hungry for your clicks. Here is a better and more honest
title that summarizes the actual content:

 _Very tiny Asteroid unlikely to hit Earth in November._

Saved you a click without using irrelevant baited words such as 'Election',
removed the sensationalism and fearmongering introduced by the author.

Have a nice day :)

~~~
fortran77
Thank you, but Hacker News policy is to use the original, actual title. If the
mods choose to, they change it.

Thanks. I hope you have a nice day, too!

